
The Pirate Bay says it will no longer serve Torrents, shifts to Magnet links - DashBurst
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/01/13/the-pirate-bay-says-it-will-no-longer-serve-torrents-shifts-to-magnet-links/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=The%20Pirate%20Bay%20says%20it%20will%20no%20longer%20serve%20Torrents%2C%20shifts%20to%20Magnet%20links&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
stingraycharles
Already being discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3458261>

